# Dog training in Michigan - Oakland County?



## ubercake (Apr 16, 2017)

I live in Southeast Michigan in Oakland county.

I would like to get CD and TD titles at a minimum for my future GSD and was wondering if anyone knows of good training clubs or classes in the area? I would also consider any training classes or clubs in Macomb county.

Also, has anyone heard of or have experience with O.G. Michigan Schutzhund Club? I see them listed on the USCA web site, but don't see that they have any events planned for the year? Are they still around?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would highly recommend Northfield Dog Training in Ann Arbor, MI if your goal is to do AKC obedience. When you contact them, I would also ask about tracking trainers that they might suggest. This is where I used to train when I lived in MI. https://www.northfielddogtraining.com/

O.G. MI no longer exists and hasn't for a few years.


----------

